# The Latest Surge/Driver Manipulation Stunts



## scrurbscrud

Don't know if this is going on in your locale but there were so many ride share drivers in the known heavy pax areas last night it wasn't even funny. And the pax were in very short supply. No surge.

Then, one of the ride share companies put up a surge outside of the heavy pax areas. Anyone who has driven for any amount of time knows that is a complete waste of time and effort because there won't be any fares or very few of them. And the surge rate now starts at 1 and has a RANGE. It would be from 1-1.5 or some other 1/10 derivative! *How in the hell is a ONE a surge fare?*

It was obvious what they were doing. Simply trying to draw newbies to the outlying areas. Because any halfwit who has driven for any length of time is NOT going to sit and do nothing on a Friday night when there are too many drivers out. It's just not worth the efforts.

First time I've seen this manipulation so blatantly used to manipulate drivers. And yeah, it worked for a short time. It would appear that they are trying to assuage the oversupply and to spread them out. It won't work in the long term, but whatever.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Mike Tyson's (a driver) response to travis about the very thing you brought up.....


----------



## dasistfantastische

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> Mike Tyson's (a driver) response to travis about the very thing you brought up.....
> 
> View attachment 2190


Word!


----------



## Fauxknight

Similar situation with the number of drivers here last night. Uber ran a 10pm-3am guarantee, but there was no reason to expect high demand and there were so many drivers out that I doubt most of them made the minimum trips needed to qualify for the guarantee. First time I've spent close to 2 hours online on a Friday night and not been able to get a fare.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Hey Faux....Your right cuz I got the new and improved rider APP, Mine shows all uber divisions, looked like a parking lot


----------



## Fauxknight

Well after two hours I took a peek at campus to see if I could get my 5 trips in real quick and it pretty much looked like that.


----------



## uberyft

scrurbscrud said:


> It would be from 1-1.5 or some other 1/10 derivative! *How in the hell is a ONE a surge fare?*


This is a joke man..


----------



## Fauxknight

We haven't had that yet, but I've been seeing 1.2x surge occasionally last night and tonight. That's a new value for us here, used to always be in increments of .25x, haven't seen any higher to know what's going on since were awfully high on drivers now.


----------



## cocoa

The one weekend I opted into a guarantee I felt like the pings I received were manipulated somewhat on the first night. Reason being was that I was in the middle of a surge but I kept getting a bunch of non-surge pings that all ended up being $5 rides. Had to have a 90% plus acceptance rate so I took them all. Later I was able to pick up some higher fares so I made more than the minimum guarantee. However, I didn't like the mindset that was created by trying to qualify for the guarantee. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## LAuberX

West L.A. was last "surging" at 1.1

I went to dinner


----------



## UberOne

I don't understand.. how can a surge area have a range if it is just one area.. why not break it down even further? I feel like it's a gamble or random draw as to what surge rate I'll ultimately get!


----------



## UberSonic

I think the range is due to the fact that there is area outside the actual surge area that is 1x still. So the fares possible on the map as a whole range from a non surge 1 to the surged 1.2x.


----------



## UberOne

ahhh gotcha


----------



## Optimus Uber

The yellow is 1, the red is 1.2


----------



## scrurbscrud

Optimus Uber said:


> The yellow is 1, the red is 1.2


Everywhere is at least 1 (until Uber goes to a less than 1 percentage, .9/.8/.7)

Yellow is supposed to indicate potential increased higher demand. Which is also ridiculous when it haphazardly swathes an entire city and metro area.


----------



## UberOne

if only Uber did the opposite of a surge (0.5x) with perhaps a blue zone to disperse drivers in one area if there aren't enough pings; technically it should be 0.0x if the zone is dead


----------



## Realityshark

Uber is beginning to introduce "blue" areas on their maps. The new rule will be when a area on your map turns blue, you will have 10 minutes to get yourself to the area. It doesn't matter where you are, how many red lights you have to run or even how many pedestrians you have to run over to do it. The phone ap will even count down the same way it does for you to answer a ping except that when it gets to one minute the ap will start screaming at you "drive faster *****...we own your ass"....at 30 seconds the ap begins screaming..."Your ratings are going to be ****ed if you don't drive faster." If you don't get to the blue area within ten minutes, Uber is going to take $5 out of your pay and deduct some points from your rating. It is all part of their new "Our drivers / Our *****es" program. They know that this will piss off a few drivers who will quit, so they are running Craigslist ads telling prospects that they can make $2000.00 per week, driving for Uber. The influx of drivers buying into this lie will more than cover the drivers who quit because of the new blue map rules.


----------



## prdelnik666

LAuberX said:


> West L.A. was last "surging" at 1.1
> 
> I went to dinner


San Diego has that bs 1.1 surge quite often now


----------



## UberOne

maybe the idea of constantly moving around to new spots can be implemented just like in Battle Royale. Drivers need to space out or drive to different locations or else their car will blow up.


----------



## dasistfantastische

UberOne said:


> maybe the idea of constantly moving around to new spots can be implemented just like in Battle Royale. Drivers need to space out or drive to different locations or else their car will blow up.


That's so Uber....faaak


----------



## no url specified

Realityshark said:


> e


Remember the Dominoes Pizza accident that led to the Lawsuit stopping all 30 minute or less pizza deliveries? I can see it happening to Uber, drivers rushing to make the surge. Bad news on the horizon for Uber and their investors. Not to mention the drivers!


----------



## A4UberLady

Yes I was in a surge NYE night and it make me leave to an are 15 minutes away.The area I was in kept surging and I never got one ping in that area during that time.Smh.


----------



## Realityshark

A4UberLady said:


> Yes I was in a surge NYE night and it make me leave to an are 15 minutes away.The area I was in kept surging and I never got one ping in that area during that time.Smh.


Welcome to Ubers' endless game playing tactics. If your market just got hit by the lowered rate scam, you had better start looking for a new way to supplement your income unless, you consider working for free a viable way to spend your time. Uber counts on keeping enough drivers who are not intelligent enough to realize that the depreciation on a car and the cost of maintenance and fuel makes this job impossible for a driver to profit. The few hundred dollars you are making each week will never cover the cost of a new car that you will need in a few years.


----------



## Forever truth

I'm not sure if this will help but perhaps you can go to the hot spots before you go online...check uber emails about hotspot events or you can turn on the app for second to see the red zones.


----------



## SloanJones

scrurbscrud said:


> Everywhere is at least 1 (until Uber goes to a less than 1 percentage, .9/.8/.7)
> 
> Yellow is supposed to indicate potential increased higher demand. Which is also ridiculous when it haphazardly swathes an entire city and metro area.


Something funny about the yellow and orange "demand increasing!" grid... I work in San Francisco and parts of the bay that are only ocean commonly turn orange and yellow.


----------



## limepro

I use the rider Uber app to determine hot spots, it is ridiculous when you see a surge but there are 30 drivers on that block none of which are disappearing indicating they got a ping, to me that just screams stay away.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

no url specified said:


> Remember the Dominoes Pizza accident that led to the Lawsuit stopping all 30 minute or less pizza deliveries? I can see it happening to Uber, drivers rushing to make the surge. Bad news on the horizon for Uber and their investors. Not to mention the drivers!


I work for them and its been over 20 years since that lawsuit but customers STILL think their pizza is free if over 30 mins and are pissed when it's not. Just like pax they don't care. Just want what they want.


----------

